# hot and fast



## joker smoker (Aug 9, 2015)

hi there. I'm new here and was wondering if there are any of you out there who cook their briskets at 300F or is everyone low and slow?


----------



## smokewood (Aug 9, 2015)

I do mine between 270- 300 degrees and they come out OK


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm your Huckleberry.  Old American saying.  Even to 375 but I gotta tell ya I have never used a therm in my life.  I now own one though.  Still in the box.  SO! your question now has to be: how do I know what temp.?  NO WHERE NEAR AND EXACT SCIENCE!  I don't find that necessary

SO! I'll explain a little.  Folks will laugh but I am OK with that.  I know what I can do.  I ALWAYS recommend newer folks, especially in the U.K. get a good dual therm and use it!  You don't have the BBQ/Smoking "culture" here.  Before I go farther, Wade checked me at the smoking weekend.  I put my hand on the lid of the smoker and guessed the temp..  I was 50 off from the grill level temp..  I can live with that.  Was about where I would have been wanting to cook the ribs in that smoker.  I can react from there.  Laugh if you want.  No problem.  I understand you came to us from another forum; DAMN GLAD TO HAVE YOU WITH US!  I have been doing this about 40 yrs..  I am from Texas and grew up watching and learning from Great Grand Dad, and all the Uncles and my Dad.  NO therms back then!  So we all served bad smoked food back in the old days?  And smoked kippers were crap before therms.?  So skill and knowledge had no place back then?  Please understand this is not meant to be an attack; but folks were doing these things LONG before fancy therms..  Put me on an open campfire and back up.  I am not saying I know it all.  FAR FROM IT!  Many of the U.K. Group are teaching me about the finesse things.  I am "old school".  What was the last meal you BBQ/Smoked without electricity and wires running all over your smoker?  Just a question.  The 7 kg. brisket goes on without therms as does the Christmas turkey.  Kinda foreign for someone who was interested competition I assume. Take the gadgets away and do it "old school"!  Just some background.  Anything else yu want to know feel fre to ask.  Keek Smokin!

Danny


----------



## joker smoker (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Danny,

              nice to hear from you. My question wasn't really ''is it good to smoke at 300 plus?'' but more ''is anybody else doing it?'' and ''how do you like the results?'' I've probably cooked at least 2 briskets every day for the last 5 years  , some as low as170 for 10 hours before bumping up the heat and others I've had cooked [but not rested] in 4hrs 20 mins[ at 300-325]. Sometimes when I cook for friends and family on an old Oklahoma Joe offset I don't bother with probes[ meat or oven] but when I am relying on staff to cook for the restaurant I insist they use them and stick to the temperature guidelines I give them. I wouldn't try competing without a bunch of probes either and don't know anybody successful who would either. 

Where in Texas are you from. My interest in BBQ comes from living in Houston for 4 years. Not Texas ' best city for BBQ by a long way but enough to get me visiting Taylor, Luling, Lockhart and dozens more little BBQ shops around the state. Best brisket I ever had came from a backyard down Galveston though....better than Franklins and John Mueller...So I do really appreciate what you're saying about Old Tyme [ note the sic. American spelling....lol] BBQ .... Anyhows thanks for the chat. Maybe we can share a Shiner Bock one day.I have a little BBQ Clubhouse in Nottingham not too far from Newark.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 11, 2015)

Count me in for  a "Club House" visit!


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 11, 2015)

I am one of those that Danny is talking about, a wire coming out of every orifice!

If you have not seen a picture of Danny, here is one! [emoji]128514[/emoji] 













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 11, 2015


----------



## joker smoker (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi John, just joined your Facebook site.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks good just joined too!


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 11, 2015)

Sorry, no Northerners allowed in Nottingham[emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## resurrected (Aug 11, 2015)

I've joined as well. I'm a real midlander from the West :biggrin:

:grilling_smilie:













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 11, 2015


----------



## joker smoker (Aug 11, 2015)

I've been telling southerners that they're French for years The proof is in their pronunciation of words such as glass, bath and fast none of which contain the letter R yet they pronounce these words as  glars. barth and farst a little like the French pronounce France as Frarns


----------



## resurrected (Aug 11, 2015)

The latest is those who live in Clapham  (bloody Clapham), it's now known as Clarm. I kid you not!


----------



## joker smoker (Aug 11, 2015)

and those in Streatham say St. Reatham


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello joker.  Too old to learn Facebook"; can't be asked but I NEVER turn down an invitation to a BBQ.

Well if you "survived" in Houston for 4 years that says alot!  I lived there for about 8 months once and headed back down south.  I grew up on Lake Mathis, about 30 miles north of Corpus Christi; 110 miles south of San Antonio.  Tex-Mex food country!  LOVE the stuff!  So you know about proper beans and cornbread, fish and proper prawns rolled in cornmeal and fried, chicken fried steak, biscuits and sausage gravy, hush puppies, proper enchiladas made from yellow corn tortillas and proper Fajitas ( Fa-HE-tas for the British folk who don't know ).  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 11, 2015)

The latest is those who live in Clapham (bloody Clapham), it's now known as Clarm. I kid you not!


Twarts!


----------



## joker smoker (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Danny,


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey joker; you might just be my "brother from another mother"!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I REALLY miss the food!

Danny


----------

